# How’s my cage so far?



## Trapnurse (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m fairly new to rats but I’ve really ramped up their cage fun. Took some advice about the wheel size and I’ve thrown in more toys ( getting more too) and put hammocks and climbs spots in. The bottom is lined by cardboard ( because they chew through the fleece lining) and fleece shreds! ( honestly the button is wire so cardboard is there to protect their little feet.) I also got way more chewy toys and picked up oxbow instead of seed. ( they’re favorite foods are kale and broccoli ) how can I improve this cage?


----------



## john tee (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm also new to rats and love your cage (I have 2 males). I have a Martin 2 story cage - probably the same size. I took the ramps off mine and instead put bird perches all over the place up for them to climb around on. They love new things to figure out so I swap my cage around (In try for weekly) when they are out playing and they go mega excited when get back hey see it all different. I also have some bird feeder toys where the rats have to figure out how to get the food out like balls and the attached parrot wheel I attach to the cage instead of leaving food in the bowl for them which is boring for them. When I don't have time to swap the cage around I can at least move the feeder and perches around. I also have some hooks and mini bungee chords to stick tubing and such around. I love those plastic things hanging off the sides you have. What cage do you have? I've attached pics of a couple of their things they like.


----------



## Trapnurse (Jan 23, 2021)

john tee said:


> I'm also new to rats and love your cage (I have 2 males). I have a Martin 2 story cage - probably the same size. I took the ramps off mine and instead put bird perches all over the place up for them to climb around on. They love new things to figure out so I swap my cage around (In try for weekly) when they are out playing and they go mega excited when get back hey see it all different. I also have some bird feeder toys where the rats have to figure out how to get the food out like balls and the attached parrot wheel I attach to the cage instead of leaving food in the bowl for them which is boring for them. When I don't have time to swap the cage around I can at least move the feeder and perches around. I also have some hooks and mini bungee chords to stick tubing and such around. I love those plastic things hanging off the sides you have. What cage do you have? I've attached pics of a couple of their things they like.


I have the prevue rat/chinchilla two tier cage! I wish it had full front doors but it’s the best I could find.








Prevue Pet Products Earthtone Dusted Rose Rat & Chinchilla Cage | Petco


31"; L X 20.5"; W X 40"; H, The small wire spacing and solid metal ramps and platforms make this an ideal cage for rats and chinchillas, as well as baby ferrets. The large front door and smaller rooftop door allow for easy access to pets.




www.petco.com


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I would say 2 or 3 more hammocks, (rats really love to sleep in them) a space pod, some lava ledges, and some foraging toys- I linked some examples of these below:

*Space pod*


https://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Critter-Space-Pod-Large/dp/B002X2NBNQ/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=sputnik+space+pod&qid=1612305785&sr=8-10



*Lava ledges*








Kaytee Lava Ledge for Small Animals | Petco


Small pet cage ledge features lava material to help condition nails and teeth.




www.petco.com




*
Foraging toys*


https://www.amazon.com/Creative-Foraging-Training-Cockatiel-Transparent/dp/B07Q987RX6/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=foraging+wheel&qid=1612305944&sr=8-2










Amazon.com : Sheens Parrot Foraging Toy Acrylic Hexagonal Star Multi Layer Food Bowl Pet Birds Climbing Bite Feeder for Parakeet Macaw African Grey Cockatoo Lovebird Finch(Double Layer + Fruit Plate) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Sheens Parrot Foraging Toy Acrylic Hexagonal Star Multi Layer Food Bowl Pet Birds Climbing Bite Feeder for Parakeet Macaw African Grey Cockatoo Lovebird Finch(Double Layer + Fruit Plate) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V33ZZ4J/ref=twister_B08BNPN7DZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



*As for hammocks, you could make them yourself with fleece, or you could buy them-*




__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

That looks great! I don't really have anything to mention that hasn't already been covered. I would provide some more hanging cozies, these are a few that my rats and I really like:
Amazon.com: WINOMO Pet Hammock Hamster Hanging Toy Snuggle Hut for Squirrel, Chinchilla, Guinea, Pig, Rat, Mice, Small: Pet Supplies 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075Q7HV4R?ref=exp_shadowtherat_dp_vv_d 
What size is your wheel? It depends on how big your rats are but it looks to be a bit too small. Many people recommend a minimum of a 12in circumference (often larger if you have males). But, your rats definitely look young so it might not matter. Other than that your cage looks great and you seem to have some very happy rats!


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Whoops, just now seeing the:


Trapnurse said:


> Took some advice about the wheel size


Sorry about that, your cage is fantastic!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Love the cage!! I agree with everyone else that you could add hammocks and ledges!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Lava ledges are poor value - look for ones for parrots, often called nail boards or nail trimmer ledges

Looks great! How will you wash those fleece scraps?


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

I use a mesh garment bag for washing fabric scraps and bits, to keep them all together so they don't go everywhere in the washer and dryer.


----------



## Trapnurse (Jan 23, 2021)

An update! And after I finished they started racing around and wrestling? ( I hope not fighting.) 








more hammock (one in the mail. ) and a tube toy, better run around spaces. Thank you for the feed back also I’ll try the mesh bag idea thank you!!!


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

Omg awesome love it great job try watching emioligys channel she has great advice on cages


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Looking great! Awesome job. I like how you provide fleece scraps, that way they can still get the enrichment of foraging in loose bedding while saving money and reusing it. I might have to try that! Do not worry about your rats chasing and wrestling each other, often young rats (and even adults) will race around and playfight. HERE is a website about playing vs. fighting behavior. Also, may I ask what cage you have? It looks like a good cage for rats. Does the door give you trouble come cleaning time?


buddy/sire said:


> try watching emioligys channel she has great advice on cages


I def agree, emimology's channel is a great source of advice on cages and many other topics.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

also shadow the rat she doesn't talk much on cages but she has a lot of knowledge o multiple other topics👍🐀👍


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Trapnurse said:


> An update! And after I finished they started racing around and wrestling? ( I hope not fighting.)


My boys always get zoomies and wrestle after I add new things/move things around in their cage. As long as they aren't _actually _biting each other in order to cause harm, they're just wrestling/playing. Sometimes it sounds like they're having a battle to the death, but rats can be very dramatic and loud when wrestling lol.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

I had that same cage and I recommend taking out the levels. trust me, you will have so much more space!!


----------



## i don't have a name (May 27, 2021)

*can i get a hoya *


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

hoya


----------

